# Balloon dilation of sinus CPT 31297



## jtb57chevy (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been asked to find out if CPT 31297 is billable from the office setting, place of service 11.  One of the threads here indicated that a physician was billing and being paid for this procedure from an office setting, but the 2012 Procedural Coding Expert lists the code with a "G2" box, which states "non-office based surgical procedure........."

I don't code ENT so any help would be enormously appreciated!

Have a blessed day!


----------



## dimmitta (Feb 1, 2012)

We have been billing the 31295,31296,31297 balloon sinuplasty codes in office with place of service 11 for about 3 months or so, and we have been receiving payment. I don't know anything about a "G2" box as we don't use the Procedural Coding Expert as a resource in our department, but we did check with our payors before billing in office and they advised they would pay these when done in office.


----------

